# One Year Today



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, Swishy. Hugs from us here on this anniversary. Take care. 
_Amty Nickee, kin I come an gib yuu an eer kiss or too to make yuu feel betterer? Lub, Hunny._


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you today, anniversaries are so incredibly hard, especially when it's your first. 
It's another part of the journey. 

You were blessed with a once in a lifetime dog that was with you for more than 15 years, 
I hope you are able to reflect on that and can enjoy the many memories you have of your boy. 

He's always with you, watching over you and waiting for the day you are reunited.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending you many hugs, anniversary dates are never easy especially the first one. 

It does feel like forever and yesterday at the same time. No matter how long they live it will never be long enough for us and we will never be ready to let them go. Your beautiful boy Swishy will live forever in your heart and thoughts and in the hearts of us who are blessed to know him thru your stories. And to live in the hearts of those who love you is never to die. 

I believe we will be with our boys again one day and when that day comes our hearts will be at peace. Hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs from Brinkley and I on this sad anniversary. I can't believe it's been a year already!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Swishy*

Swish:

I am so sorry, anniversaries are so hard. Hope it gives you so comfort to know that you are NOT ALONE. 
Unfortunately, there are many of us here that are members of this club. We are all here for you.
I always remember what Steve Harlin said about the Rainbow Bridge,"we are promised a reunion."


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Oh, Swishy. Hugs from us here on this anniversary. Take care.
> _Amty Nickee, kin I come an gib yuu an eer kiss or too to make yuu feel betterer? Lub, Hunny._


Thank you all for your kind words. Honey I would love some hugs and kisses!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, thinking of you today. 
After a loss like this, every day is different, some filled with tears, others filled with smiles. The girl we lost 6 years ago was my dh's heart dog and Honey is my heart dog so we understand. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It is a hard day, those anniversaries. I also believe that Barnaby waits for you at the bridge. How could he not be waiting for the great love of HIS life. I wish you peace and happy memories of your gorgeous boy today and know he is smiling his golden smile down on you today and every day.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo and I are thinking of you....I know this is a difficult day. There hasn't been one day since we met Cosmo's mentor, his sweet Uncle Barnaby, that we haven't thought of him. Cosmo sends his Aunt Swishy lots of hugs and kisses......


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is on the way to nuggul wiff Amtee Nikkeee

Sending you hugs. my friend


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending you lots of hugs and " cubbles" from me and Jess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Many many hugs on this hard day


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How can it be a year already? The anniversaries can be so hard. Sending you hugs. Hopefully your heart dog has met up with my heart dog. (My original heart dog)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> How can it be a year already? The anniversaries can be so hard. Sending you hugs. Hopefully your heart dog has met up with my heart dog. (My original heart dog)


I'm sure Barnaby has met up with beautiful Tesia x


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our Honey, gone since Aug. 13, 2014, raided trash cans for tissues, napkins, paper towels, the roller things toilet paper is on. She loved to shred these things and sometimes ate them. AND she would grab the end of the toilet paper and run with it, unrolling as much as she could. She actually did this just 2 weeks before her death at age 13+ (adopted fully grown, heart worm positive in 2002, so exact age not know) Even now we don't put tissues, paper towels, etc in the trash cans. You would think that after 2 years we would have stopped, but I guess we had done it for 12 years and it just seems natural still. I understand so much you making sure tissues, etc are not around.

Dogs, no longer pets, but family members. And that is why our hearts break with each loss. We never quit loving nor missing them, but with time, we laugh more about them than cry. Happy memories, funny memories seem to take over. And no matter the pain we suffer when we lose them, we would do it all over to have those wonderful, funny, happy, loving memories.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope you had a tolerable day and found some joy in celebrating your memories of Barnaby[emoji1] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I read in the Doggie Chat thread that Barnaby would enjoy a donut, so this morning Cosmo and I split a donut to salute Barnaby. I hope today you and your family are able to enjoy some of the many happy memories you made with your wonderful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> I read in the Doggie Chat thread that Barnaby would enjoy a donut, so this morning Cosmo and I split a donut to salute Barnaby. I hope today you and your family are able to enjoy some of the many happy memories you made with your wonderful boy.


That's so sweet, Cosmo is very welcome over on dawgie chat any time, especially as he's Uncle Barnaby's nephew!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending love. You've been so amazing as you offer your support. I imagine Mr. Barnaby is quite proud of his mom! 

Keeping all of you in my thoughts. xx


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Kalhayd said:


> Sending love. You've been so amazing as you offer your support. I imagine Mr. Barnaby is quite proud of his mom!
> 
> Keeping all of you in my thoughts. xx


Thank you so much, I have loved this forum since I joined four years ago, I think sharing in joy and loss is equally important, until becoming a member here I truly thought I must be the only golden mad lady in the world!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't believe it's been a year wince you lost your Barnaby. I hope yesterday was filled with memory smiles as well as tears. Your words were so touching and when I listened to Over The Rainbow I had to hold my dogs tight and sing to them. Swishy continues spreading love and always will. My thoughts are with you and your family this weekend. Thanks for sharing the beautiful words and song.


----------

